# do work-study students get paid?



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

just wondering if they get paid anything (outsdie of taking miney off you bill). If any one knows, cool, if not i'll find out evantually.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

yes, I believe work study positions are paid position. I remember I did a work study placing as a spanish tutor and I got paid about $9 per hour.

you should apply pretty early for both a bursary and work study. The bursary is the one where they deduct it off your tuition. by the time second semester rolls around, you'll be thankfull for it.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I was always under the belief that work study students got paid too, but I am not certain, I've never had it.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah they pay you. The money doesn't get deducted off your bill.


----------



## wolvie (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes, they pay you normally with a check. However, since work study is considered a part of your financial aid, you may have a cap on the maximum amount you can make per semester. Make sure you know what your maximum is, so you know how many hours to work.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually i've been lookign at some work study jobs at my school. Like wolvie said it's part of your financial aid and make sure to know ur maximum to see the amount hours u can work. Some students don't qualify for workstudy while others do. And here at my school they pay you every 2 weeks in check.


----------

